# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolting (Huizen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolting

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Wijk Gezondheidscentrum Huizermaat, Huisartsen, Huizen

Adres: Holleblok 42-44, Huizen

Website: www.wgchuizen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolting*

----------

